# Max. 400 Euro nur einen neuen Gaming PC



## Leandra86 (9. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

meine Freundin braucht jetzt einen neuen PC, ihr Läppi packt irgendwie die Spiele nicht mehr so gut.
Das heisst ich brauche von euch eine Zusammenstellung bis max. 400 Euro mehr geht leider nicht.

Aber erstmal das übliche hier:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

400 Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)

Keine

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

Nein aber wenn gezockt wird in Full HD.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

Die Sims alle Teile, World of Workraft, Neverwinter

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

SSD für das System und ne grosse Platte nur für die Spiele und eigene Daten.

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Um Gottes Willen.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

soll sehr leise sein im idle und unter Last, blaues Gehäuse wäre gut, und Wlan wenns geht auch.

Ansonsten denke ich sollte das doch möglich sein was auf die Beine zu stellen. Sie ist weder Markengebundne noch sonst was. Wie ich im übrigen auch. Einfach nur eine Kiste die ich ihr zusammenschrauebn kann, egal ob da
AMD oder Intel drin ist, keine Rätsel offenbart und eben vom Konzept durchdacht ist, wie Kühlung vorne nach hinten mit Lüftern. Eben alles was man braucht.
Da ich mich leider auch nicht gut auskenne mit dem was man nehmen sollte. Ob Dual oder Quadcore, obwohl ich denke Quad wäre schon gut und Intel wäre mir auch lieber. AMD geht auch wenn ihr das meint.


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

Ich würde mich mit dem Budget bei gebrauchter Hardware umsehen.

Hier meldet sich wohl niemand, weil niemand eine dedizierte Graka zusammen mit nem i5 in einen unter 400€ Rechner packen kann. 
Ansonsten wäre mein erster Versuch sowas:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70602-10M) (ja es geht billiger mit ner Radeon, aber Wow ist nunmal NV Domäne und da ist das hier das günstigste neuwertige mit 2GB DDR RAM)
1 x ASRock B85M BTC (90-MXGU70-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)
Summe aller Bestpreise: 419,34 Euro (mit nem 20€ Gehäuse und nem H81er Board bekommt man es auch noch unter 400€ gedrückt, aber dagegen meld ich mal bedenken an)

Ein I5 wären halt nochmal 60-70€ drauf sinnvollerweise einer mit höhrem Takt wie der Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Und ne 750Ti wie eine Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-70602-10M) wäre halt dann schon noch nen "Leistungsschub"

Alternativ dazu so ziemlich das leistungsstärkste was eine iGPU auf die beine Stellen kann:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x AMD A10-7700K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD770KXBJABOX)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
1 x MSI A88X-G41 PC Mate (7793-037R)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)

"World of Workraft" das neue Addon auch?


----------



## Leandra86 (9. August 2014)

ja auch das neue add on.

Würde es auch ein gebrauchtes Core2duo system tun mit einer gtx 260? Das war jetzt das was ich auf die schnelle bei einem Bekannten gefunden habe. Ein 8400, 4 gb ram, ein asus board, ein 400w nt cougar, gehäuse, 640 gb hdd. halt gebraucht was wär das denn noch wert?


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

Leandra86 schrieb:


> ja auch das neue add on.
> 
> Würde es auch ein gebrauchtes Core2duo system tun mit einer gtx 260? Das war jetzt das was ich auf die schnelle bei einem Bekannten gefunden habe. Ein 8400, 4 gb ram, ein asus board, ein 400w nt cougar, gehäuse, 640 gb hdd. halt gebraucht was wär das denn noch wert?


Nopp das ist zu schwach auf der Brust. Da kommst du nicht mehr mit hin. Die meisten wechseln eben von diesen alten 775er System auf eine moderne Plattform wegen des Addons. Ein i5 2600k und übertakten oder i7 3770er gebraucht wäre gut zu gebrauchen. (die könnte man schon um die 100-125€ bekommen + dazu ein passendes übertakter Board als B-Ware bei Alternate und man hat eine gängige Plattform) Dazu eine 670/680er gebraucht. Eine 760er/77er wird wohl kaum zu nem Preis um die 100-125€ zu ergattern sein. Neu halt eine 750er Karte sollte das hinbekommen (ohne Kantenglättung wären dann 60FPS+ drin). Dann müsste das was WoW angeht passen.

Wenn du 100 Beiträge hättest könntest du auch hier im interen Marktplatz dich mal nach gebrauchter Hardware umschauen und eben so etwas vielleicht bekommen.


----------



## egert217 (9. August 2014)

@ Core2Duo: das System was du vorgeschlagen hast ist ~100€ wert, dazu würd ich ne gebrauchte GTX 460 (~40€) und ne 120 GB SSD (~60€) packen, das müsste eig. ausreichen.

Die erste Konfig von Ilu hat natürlich weit mehr Leistung, kostet aber auch das Doppelte, haste keine SSD ist dafür aber neu 

EDIT: @Ilu: Deine Preise für die i7er/Grakas sind völlig unrealistisch, wenn man nicht warten kann/ permanent sucht, einzig die 760/670 im Ref-Design dürfte im Genannten Preisrahmen liegen...


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

Mit einem Core2Duo wirds in wow aber nichts mehr /460er ist ebenso Grenzwertig, wenn schon eine 750er "nur" 60 FPS hinbekommt. - das waren mal die Leistungsvorraussetzung für das Spiel zu seiner Anfangszeit. Das hat sich was die CPU Belastung angeht sehr aufgebläht. Und wird dann im aktuellen Addon auch 4Kerne+SMT unterstützen also Leistungsklasse Xeon.


----------



## egert217 (9. August 2014)

Grenzwertig wirds ohne Frage, aber durchaus Spielbar (nicht jeder braucht 60FPS/ max. Settings).

Laut Bilzzard dürfts durchaus noch gehen mit nem DualCore (zudem der 8400er recht flott ist) -> https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/mindestanforderungen-wow

Außerdem würde den Startpost so deuten, dass auch noch ein Monitor gebraucht wird, da wird es mit einer besseren Konfig eng....


----------



## DerXanny (9. August 2014)

Muss nicht beim Budget nicht noch ein Monitor hinzu, wie ich richtig lese.
Dann bleiben für Hardware nur noch 300, oder?


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
> 
> Nein


Also, ich hab das hier gelesen.

@ egert217: Es sind unter 53,8FPs mit 4xMSAA auf einer 750TI und ne Grafik die nun 9 Jahre auf dem Bukel hat, auch wenn zwischendurch stetig Updates dazu gekommen sind, sieht auf noch geringen Detailstufen nicht so prall aus. AAweg und 750er rein kommt sich dan mit über 60FPS aus. Wohl gemerckt mit dem unterbau i7 4770k @4,6Ghz WoW Mists of Pandaria: Benchmarks von 20 Grafikkarten in Ultra HD und mit Supersample-AA - und auf 30FPs muss mann nun nicht unbedingt runtergehen. Wow ist zwar kein Shooter wo man gern mit 120FPS/120Hz 1:1 spielen würde, aber die 60FPs sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (9. August 2014)

Was fürn laptop hat sie den?
Vielleicht kann man da noch was machen mit ssd und mehr Ram.


----------



## DerXanny (9. August 2014)

> 5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
> 
> Nein aber wenn gezockt wird in Full HD.



Das hab ich gelesen, also wird das wirklich knapp, besonders eine SSD, neue Komponenten für das Budget wird schwierig.


----------



## egert217 (9. August 2014)

@ Ilu Aus dem selben Benchmark kann ich auch lesen, dass die 460 in FHD mit 4xMSAA noch brauchbare 38,1 Fps ausspuckt  , aufgrund des schlechteren Prozessors dürften immernoch ~30 überbleiben, was außer in Shootern durchaus zu verkraften ist...

@ Zeitdieb Beim Laptop ist es meist die Graka, die Limitiert, leider kann man die nur bei sehr wenigen Modellen austauschen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (9. August 2014)

Sach nicht sowas^^ nur wenn man weiss was mit dem lappi möglich(aufrüsttechnisch) ist kann man den auch ausschließen.Sprich wenn das ding 5 jahre alt ist oder einfach keine extra Graka hat.
Grade bei dem geringen budget würde ich da gucken ob man da noch was reißen kann.


----------



## egert217 (9. August 2014)

Das sollte nicht heißen, dass da nix zu machen ist, sondern nur, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht gering ist, da die entscheidende Performance ruszukitzeln (ohne zu wissen, um welches Modell es sich handelt).


----------



## Leandra86 (9. August 2014)

Sie könnte in der Tat auch etwas mehr lockermachen, ich sage mal noch 250 Euro mehr also insgesamt 650 Euro. Würde täte das reichen für WOW plus addons plus patches?
Was würdet ihr denn für ein ordentliches System auf die Beine stellen, das leise ist, genug Reserven für WOW hat, vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Spielchen( möglich das die Besitzerin doch auch noch andere Games zocken könnte) möglich ist, und ich rede nur von installieren und spielen. Kein rumfummeln in den Einstellungen oder dergleichen.

Ich glaube dann würde ich bei Intel bleiben wenn es euch denn recht ist. Dazu eine schnelle SSD, eine grosse Festplatte und ein schickes Gehäuse. Gibt es auch Mädchengehäuse?


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

Fürs Addon würde ich meinen sollte ein Xeon rein, ein etwas besser ausgestattes Board könnte nicht schaden. Zur Graka es würde eine 750 TI reichen 60FPS für Wow ist akzeptabel mit vollen Details ggf. klappt mit etwas oc auf der Karte auch noch etwas AA. Wenns noch mehr sein soll an grafischer Schönheit, wäre eine GTX 770er im Ausverkauf ganz nett oder vlt auch schon einer der bald kommenden 860er (sofern sie nicht allzu teuer werden sollten, womit aber wohl bei NVs Preispolitik nicht zu rechnen ist) - da wäre dann noch Downsampling mit AA drin. Für ne größere Graka wirds aber auch ein besseres Netzteil brauchen.

Also grob gesehen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) (schneller mit höhrem Takt und wird dann ab dem Addon sicher auch gebraucht wenn es in Raids geht)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti FTW ACX Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3757) (sollte diese KFA² GeForce GTX 750 Ti HOF, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort nur so 5~ teurer sein kann man auch da zuschlagen, da kann man richtig was mit OC rausholen)
1 x ASRock B85M BTC (90-MXGU70-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) (leiser und kühler als der Boxed Kühler)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)
würde etwa ~600€ mehr machen. (ggf noch eine SSD dazu: Crucial M500 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die HDD rauslassen, wenn 256GB ihr ausreichen und dafür eine etwas größere Crucial MX100, falls nicht lieferbar eine M500) - zumeist kann man ja alles aus dem Netz laden, bzw Treiber fürs Netzwerk/Stick drauf und dann den Rest aus dem Internet laden, deswegen fehlt halt auch ein DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## Th1eUser (9. August 2014)

Kann man die Festplatte vom Notebook noch verwenden?


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

Th1eUser schrieb:


> Kann man die Festplatte vom Notebook noch verwenden?


kommt drauf an was die für ne Schnittstelle hat, aber an und für sich gibts auch Adapter. Wenn ihr das Modell kennt kann man da mal schauen.


----------



## Leandra86 (9. August 2014)

Frage was ist Downsampling?

Und wenn es geht die kann gar nicht übertakten und ich auch, also wenns euch nichts ausmacht aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung, ganz ehrlich. Den Part können wir glaub ich ganz weglassen.


----------



## theF4T (9. August 2014)

Meine Konfig:

Board:
ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ram:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Platte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GraKa:
Inno3D GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000s, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N760-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU-Kühler:
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich weiß das die Konfi zwar fast das Budget ausrezt, ist aber in meinen Augen so in Ordnung, das einzige was jetzt nicht dabei ist ein Netzteil, damit kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Im gesamten wäre wir dann bei ungefähr 650€, ohne ein Netzteil


----------



## NuVirus (10. August 2014)

Ich würde lieber direkt die 770 nehmen oder die 750Ti.

Alternativ günstig ne GTX 670 kaufen gebraucht - ist schneller als ne GTX 760 die ein sehr schlechtes PLV hat.

Ich aktiviere heute Nachmittag meinen Acc mal wieder und schau wie Wow mit aktuellen PC läuft, Hab jetzt über nen halbes Jahr nicht gezockt und schau mal wieder rein.


----------



## IluBabe (10. August 2014)

NuVirus hat schon alles gesagt was die 760er betrifft. Wenn du sie nicht gebraucht bekommst, ist sie derzeit etwa das mießeste P/L technisch was an neueren Grakas zu haben ist.

Zum Downsampling:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVCjKlIRiyg
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

Zum Grafikarten übertakten:
Overclocking: Grafikkarten (ist an sich mit einem Programm nur Balkenverschieben und testen ob die gewünschte Taktrate auch stabil läuft - also ein Bonus wenn man mehr drauf packen kann)


----------



## theF4T (10. August 2014)

Dann könnte man eine 750 Ti gegen die 760 austauschen und dann noch eine SSD einbauen.

GraKa:
https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-750-ti-ftw-acx-cooler-02g-p4-3757-a1072372.html

SSD:
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (10. August 2014)

theF4T schrieb:


> Dann könnte man eine 750 Ti gegen die 760 austauschen und dann noch eine SSD einbauen.
> 
> GraKa:
> https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-750-ti-ftw-acx-cooler-02g-p4-3757-a1072372.html
> ...


Humm Beitrag #16 von mir war wohl überlesenswert? Was zur ... ist an der 760er so brauchbar? Für Downsampling mit vernünftigen FPS+etwas AA ist sie zu schwach und AA ist auch mit der 750TI drin - beschreib mal bitte die Unterschiede zwischen 840er EVO und der M500er, die als Vorschlag auch schon im Raum steht.


----------



## theF4T (10. August 2014)

Die SSD 840 ist schneller als dieser Crucial P/L Müll, ganz einfach, desweiteren war das mit der 760er ein Schreibfehler von mir, den der Link führt zu einer 750er.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. August 2014)

theF4T schrieb:


> Die SSD 840 ist schneller als dieser Crucial P/L Müll, ganz einfach, desweiteren war das mit der 760er ein Schreibfehler von mir, den der Link führt zu einer 750er.


 
Die Geschwindigkeit kannst du dann nur sehen wenn du einen Benchmark machst. Im Alltag bemerkst du davon null


----------



## Leandra86 (10. August 2014)

Also es wird definitiv nicht übertaktet, ich habe meiner Bekannten versprochen das ich mich um alles kümmere und daher auch einen PC brauche der eben einfach
nur für diese Spiele plus etwas Luft hat nach oben, was ich zwar nicht glaube aber es schon doof wäre wenn die Grafikkarte bei einem anderen Spiel als wow
dann in die Knie gehen würde.

Und ja es kommt mir sehr auf das P/L Verhältnis an da meine Bekannte beruflich nicht besonderns viel Geld verdient. Ich habe ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit damit, es ist
nämlich so das sie aus Bayern kommt hierher zu Besuch und den PC dann im November mitnehmen möchte. So habe ich genug Zeit überall zu schauen und dort den Rotstift anzusetzen,
wo es eben Sinn ergibt.

Und meine Bekannte weiss auch nichts von Downsampling oder ähnlichem Fachjargon und ich im Moment auch nicht. Inwieweit sie sich mit den Grafikeinstellungen auskennt das weiss ich jetzt 
im Moment nicht aber da sie es bereits länger spielt denke ich mal wird sie mit der einen oder anderen Funktion bereits vertraut sein.

Gibt es denn etwas im AMD Lager an Grakas die evtl auch in Frage kommen, man liest doch immer soviel Gutes von denen?

Und ich vertraue leider keiner gebrauchten Hardware, wegen Fragen der Garantie und so und es auch nicht mein PC wird.

Welche Komplettkonfig könnte ich denn jetzt kaufen? Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein blaues Gehäuse sein.


----------



## Leandra86 (10. August 2014)

Würde es auch ein 4570 boxed auch genauso gut machen gegenüber einem Xeon der fast 50 Euro mehr kostet?


----------



## Slezer (11. August 2014)

Ich hatte ursprünglich das gleiche budget für einen Gärung PC. Nach etwas lesen in diversen Foren musste ich das budget etwas höher schrauben weil ich es einsehen musste das man für 400 keinen PC gebastelt bekommt der auch was taugt (abgesehen von gebrauchtes). Meine Zusammenstellung wurde dann

I5 4460
Gigabyte h97 d3h
Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
Brocken ECO
Ballistix Sport 8gb
Be quiet system power 7 450w

Grafikkarte kommt halt erst nächsten Monat rein da mir das Geld ausgegangen ist. 

Evtl ist es bei dir auch sinnvoll das system auf 2 Monate zu kaufen?


----------



## Leandra86 (11. August 2014)

Ist es denn wirklich noch zu früh jetzt nach eine PC zu fragen? Ich meine ich brauch ja auch so meine Zeit bis ich die Kiste zusammengesetzt habe, da habe ich mir schon mal
sehr viel Zeit mit gelassen als ich das gemacht habe.
Wie seht ihr das? Wird sich da noch was gravierendes ändern oder kann ich jetzt bereits schon schauen und demnächst bestellen gehen?
Will es ja auch nicht erst auf den letzten Drücker machen.
Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag zur Güte?


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2014)

Wann soll das Teil denn fertig sein, und was ist jetzt dein aktueller Stand den du bestellen willst?

Wie viel Budget ist jetzt vorhanden, aktuell wird ein i5 Haswell die gleiche Leistung wie ein i7/Xeon Haswell wenn der Takt gleich ist - hab gestern Wow mal wieder aktiviert und im LFR ging die FPS bis ca. 45FPS im Raid runter trotz 4,5Ghz, 2 Kerne wurden wirklich ausgelastet (1 knapp 100% der 2. ca. 20-50%) - die Grafikkarte war bei etwa 50-60% in der Auflösung 1920x1200, also ich halte eine GTX770 fürs Addon für passend denn die 750Ti könnte zu schwach sein mit dem Addon und eine GTX 760 ist einfach nur schlecht im PLV - ich weiß leider nicht genau wann die neuen Nvidia Karten rauskommen, denn das könnte nochmal etwas Bewegung in den Markt bringen aber dauert wohl noch länger.

Im PCGH Beta Test ist sogar eine Asus GTX760 schneller als eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X also nur für Wow würde ich dann auf jedenfall eine Nvidia kaufen. 

Die Beta profitiert scheinbar von mehr als 4 Kernen und ein i7 4770k schneidet gut ab und der ist etwas schneller als der Xeon, leider hat PCGH keinen passenden i5 im Vergleich getestet wie den i5 4690k 

Ich mach dir mal ne Konfig mit meinen gewonnen Erfahrungen wenn du mir das neue genaue Budget gibst oder eine Preisrahmen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
Ich kenne dein Problem nur zu gut und rate dir folgendes: Erstmal höhre nicht unbedingt auf die jenigen die quad sli/Cf systeme in der Signatur haben...
Ich glaube die wissen nicht mit was für Problemen man sich als Normalo rumzuschlagen hat.
Also Ich empfehle dir, wenns neu sein muss:

CPU: AMD fx 4100,
Mainboard: Asrock n68-vs3 fx, 
RAM: 4gb drr3 1333 ram, 
Gehäuse: mgl. billig, 
450 Watt Netzteil: auch egal
Grafikkarte: hd 7850/ hd 7790
500gb festplatte und 64 gb ssd... mehr brauchst kein mensch... 128gb sind eh das dümmste, weil nur windows und maximal 2 Spiele drauf passen... 

Summa summarum: ca. 320 euro... dann noch 80 für einen Monitor, musst du halt nach Angeboten schauen, sollte aber für einen soliden FHD reichen.

Und lass dir kein BeeQuiet Netzteil oder ATATA Ram aufschwatzen... brauchst du schlichtweg nicht. 

Weiterer Tip von mir: Bau deinen PC nicht nach Aussehen, Lautheit oder Stromverbrauch und nimm dir als Fixpunkt CPU und Graka... die sollten fest eingeplant sein.
Mainboard, Ram, Netzteil etc. tragen nichts zur Leistungsverbesserung bei (fast nicht) also... lieber 08/15 Netzteil und dafür quadcore, als nen 60 euro Netzteil, was dann wiederrum 
oversized für deinen dualcore sein dürfte, welcher dann höchstens noch rausspringt.
Weiterhin empfehle ich dir, nicht nach Rezenzionen von iwelchen Graka Herstellern zu gehen. Ob nun 3 Lüfter auf deiner Graka sind oder nur einer... ist schlichtweg egal.


----------



## thoast3 (11. August 2014)

Ja, am besten ein billiges Netzteil, das beim ersten Start deinen schönen Quad-Core in Stücke reißt!
Merk dir: Spare NIEMALS am Netzteil!


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2014)

Für MMOs würde ich auf jedenfall niemals nen AMD FX Bulldozer nehmen dann noch lieber nen i3, wenn man sich mit mit dem Addon mit reduzierten Details abgibt würde wahrscheinlich auch eine 750Ti fürs Addon reichen die immernoch schneller ist als andere AMD Karten wie 270X in Wow da es auf Nvidia Karten einfach wesentlich besser läuft, dazu nen i5 4590 drunter würde ich fürs vernünftige Raiden beim Addon nicht gehen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (11. August 2014)

also... wie euch, die ihr nen Intel i5 empfehlt, sicherlich nicht aufgefallen ist... ist das Budget für den GESAMTEN PC 400 eruo... nicht nur für den Prozessor. Nen i3 4xxx kostet so viel, dass man schon nen fx 6300 oder sogar fx 83xx kaufen kann, gegen die der i3 kein Licht sieht. Und für 140, die die gtx 750 ti gerade kostet, kannst du dir auch ne gebrauchte hd 7950 kaufen... *hust*.
Am Netzteil kann man sehrwohl sparen. Jedes Netzteil, was nicht unbedingt das Prädikat: "Lebensgefährlich" trägt, reicht aus. Habe selber nen 5 Jahre altes LC-Power mit 450 Watt, was immer noch perfekt, leise und ohne irgendwelche Einbusen arbeitet. 

Eine Frage noch: Wozu nen i5 4590 bei einer gtx 750???


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Auch das neue Addon kann man sicherlich noch mit einem Core2Duo System auf Full HD Prügeln.
Das lohnt sich aber nur solange du das System eh noch rumstehen hast.
Habe hier noch ein Altes C2D System mit e4300 @ 3,4Ghz und GeForce GTX 285 stehen damit laufen auch durchaus noch aktuelle Spiele auf FHD. Ins VSync Cap wirst du dann zwar wohl nicht mehr laufen aber Spielbar bekommst du es vermutlich durchaus. 

Ansonsten vielleicht mal anch nem gebrauchten 1156 bzw 1155 System schauen  Hier wird in die Richtung ja durchaus mal was angeboten.



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Nen i3 4xxx kostet so viel, dass man schon nen fx 6300 oder sogar fx 83xx kaufen kann, gegen die der i3 kein Licht sieht. Und für 140, die die gtx 750 ti gerade kostet, kannst du dir auch ne gebrauchte hd 7950 kaufen... *hust*.



Die Aussage kann man so nur bedingt geltend lassen. Hier kommt es durchaus wieder auf die Anwendung an. Wie gut das neue Addon mit mehreren Kernen (sprich) AMD Skalieren wird wird sich noch herausstellen. Auch wenn WoW mitlerweile mehrere Kerne unterstützt liegt die Hauptlast wohl weiter auf einem Thread und dann sieht der AMD gegenüber einem I3 ab 2xxx keine Sonne mehr. Da liegt Intel einfach bei der IPC zuweit vorne.

P.S: Schau dir mal en Vergleich ganz unten zu WoW an.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/289?vs=697


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2014)

Leandra86 schrieb:


> Sie könnte in der Tat auch etwas mehr lockermachen, ich sage mal noch 250 Euro mehr also insgesamt 650 Euro. Würde täte das reichen für WOW plus addons plus patches?
> Was würdet ihr denn für ein ordentliches System auf die Beine stellen, das leise ist, genug Reserven für WOW hat, vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Spielchen( möglich das die Besitzerin doch auch noch andere Games zocken könnte) möglich ist, und ich rede nur von installieren und spielen. Kein rumfummeln in den Einstellungen oder dergleichen.
> 
> Ich glaube dann würde ich bei Intel bleiben wenn es euch denn recht ist. Dazu eine schnelle SSD, eine grosse Festplatte und ein schickes Gehäuse. Gibt es auch Mädchengehäuse?


 
@Bruzzler

WoW Warlords of Draenor Beta: Polygon-Tuning und ausführliche Benchmarks

Nvidia läuft halt deutlich besser zusammen mit Wow das Budget ist nicht mehr nur 400€ und am NT sparen sollte man nicht, man bekommt schon recht günstige gute NT von daher wäre es einfach blöd das nicht zu machen. Wenn die Lautstärke nicht wichtig ist kann man nochmal einiges sparen.

Ich stelle gleich mal was zusammen dauert, Gebrauchtkauf ist übrigens kein Thema beim Threadersteller - leider.

Die Beta soll dann mehr Kerne unterstützen aktuell nur 1 voll und 2. so 50% bei mir.

Das hier wäre aktuell die Ideale Konfig (aber über Budget) https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a04f29c62b63495c5115e9182c2fdc4082ccd2d06f

hier https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a7fc3bcbc5d5c0ecbcdc4e9ce4f1ea1d04c0864057  mit 750Ti im Budget, die MSI ist besser aber gerade teuer bei Mindfactory da die Preise verrückt spielen (ändert sich nach stunden bis 1-2 Tagen wieder )http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Gaming-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retai_952363.html

Falls die 750Ti fürs Addon nicht ausreicht kann man bei Bedarf später super die Grafikkarte austauschen gegen eine bessere oder man gibt sich halt mit reduzierten Details zufrieden.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Die meisten "Mädchen" Gehäude die mir einfallen sind eigentlich ITX Gehäuse und machen das ganze unnötig teuer


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2014)

Wenn würde ich dieses hier nehmen da bekommt man alles ohne Aufpreis rein und kann nen etwas günstigeres mATX nehmen: AeroCool DS Pink Edition 

Gibt auch noch andere Farben: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gehatx&xf=534_%B5ATX%7E550_Cube%7E599_AeroCool%7E3319_2013#xf_top


----------



## Leandra86 (11. August 2014)

also das Budget beträgt komplett 650 Euro. In den Kosten enthalten ist kein Monitor den möchte sich meine Bekannte separat kaufen, irgendein billiges Angebot bei Saturn
oder Media Markt, ich habe ihr gesagt kauf was du dir kaufen kannst, weil darstellen sollten mittlerweile alle TFT ein ordentliches Bild. Hab ja eh keinen Einfluss darauf.

Bei dem anderen kann ich dagegen den Rahmen voll ausschöpfen und das will ich auch tun.

Wenn da natürlich eine SSD in der Konfiguration drin sein darf umso besser und eine 1 TB HDD sollte wahrscheinlich auch erstmal reichen.

Sparen möchte ich bloss nicht an dem Netzteil, es sollte halt was ordentliches sein aber kein Loch in das Budget reissen.

Gottlob hat sie noch eine Windows 7 Lizenz mit gültigem Key, also hat sie dort schon Kosten gespart.

Wäre denn nun ein 4570 Boxed eine gute Ausgangsbasis? Bitte bedenkt, das sie nie übertakten wird und ich es ihr auch nicht zeigen will. Ich traue mcich selbst nicht an das Thema heran und sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Ich schau auch nicht nach Rezensionen weil da eh jeder sein eigene Süppchen kocht.


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2014)

Schau mal oben da hab ich 2 neue Konfigs, i5 4590 würde ich nehmen taktet etwas höher reicht bestimmt auch ganz gut aus vorallem falls Wow nicht mehr als 4-Kerne mit Addon unterstützt aber tut es scheinbar.

Was sagst du/sie zum Gehäuse oder reicht ein einfaches günstiges?

Reicht als einzige Platte eine 256GB SSD, falls nicht viele Spiele installiert werden sollen reicht das eigl.


----------



## Leandra86 (11. August 2014)

Gehäuse würde auch ein recht einfaches reichen ich glaube das ist ihr auch egal.

Wenigstens eine kleine Platte sollte rein schon wegen persönlicher Daten.

Wo meinst du sollte ich schauen? Ich seh da nichts. Und das Budget sollte wirklich nur bis 650 Eurp gehen will ihr damit nicht weiter auf den Sack gehen ist eh schon schwierig genug für sie
die 650 Euro aufzubringen.


----------



## NuVirus (11. August 2014)

kleine Platten gibts halt nicht wirklich da kann man gleich ne 1000gb Platte nehmen da 500gb nur 5€ billiger ist.

Edit: hier mal ne Konfig ohne SSD i5 4590 und GTX770, wäre das noch drin, ca. 700€ - Mindfactory Preise spinnen aktuell das gibt sich bald wieder da muss man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt bestellen, die Komponenten kriegst für den Preis eigl alle Mindfactory 
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Andere Lösung mit leisem Kühler und SSD, etwas besserem Mainboard - falls die Leistung der Grafikkarte nicht ausreicht muss man die notfalls austauschen deswegen auch etwas größeres NT.
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V310-003R)
1 x MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Hier mit Xeon 1231 leisem Kühler ohne SSD und auch etwas besserem Mainboard, SSD und neue Grafikkarte bei Bedarf nachrüsten (sogar M2 Schnittstelle vorhanden)
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V310-003R)
1 x MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

optimal für 650€ geht halt leider nicht 

hier mal noch ne AMD Alternative evtl. fürs Addon besser geeignet wird ja auch noch optimiert, hat auf jedenfall deutlich bessere Leistung in anderen Spielen als Wow - ohne extra CPU-Kühler aber mit SSD und HDD wäre ne runde Konfig bis auf fehlenden extra Kühler:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Kurze Frage noch wie wichtig ist ihr die Laustärke des PCs - zwecks ob Boxed ausreichend ist oder man ein etwas lauteres NT verbauen kann?


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

@NuVirus

Du merkst aber schon das sich das im Kreis dreht, ihr habt jetzt ingesamt 2 Seiten vollgeschrieben und es läuft dann doch wieder auf das von mir gepostete in Beitrag #16 raus. Dieser AMD FX Ausflug war eh unter aller Sau, weil da mal gar nicht auf Wow eingegangen wurde. Und das Spielchen ob nun hohe IPC und wieviel Kerne inklussive dem MUlitGPU Gebubber der zwischendurch kam war genauso nicht hilfreich. 

in Beitrag #4 hab ich schon den Core 2 Duo Knett versucht anzugehen. Und als ich hier GTX 285 geselesen hab, wäre ich am liebsten an die Decke gegangen. Nur mal so ein GTX 285 hat 1,263 Punkte im Passmark eine GeForce GTX 750 hat 3238. ne TI noch mehr das ist ne verdreifachung der Rechenleistung in synthetischen Benchmarks inklussive zwei DX Versionen dazwischen. Meine Fresse wenn man in Benchmarks wie bei PCGH ne 750er getestet hat und damit nur volle Deitails hinbekommt wie in Beitrag #9 angedeudet und der Rechner nicht gleich wieder veraltet sein soll sind 285er etc. Vorschlage einfach nur für die Tonne. Den die Karten sind a Stromfresser vorm Herren im Vergleich zu der Maxwellkarte auch nicht gerade die rießen Leistungssteigerungen.

Fest steht irgendwo zwischen i54590 und Xeon 1231er liegt der Sweetspot bei der CPU im neuen Addon bei dem Budget und auch ist klar, dass eine 750TI ebenso reinpasst. GTX770 zwar mit Downsampling prima wäre, aber die Leistung halt auch nur wohl sinn ergäbe würde man es tatsächlich betreiben. Sonst fällt es wieder auf Volle Details mit ein wenig AA zurück. Wenn man der 750TI noch ein paar Prozente abringt sind dann auch zumindest in normaler Umgebung über 60FPS drin.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. August 2014)

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben das sich ein C2D System nur lohnt wenn man es noch rumstehen hat (Das heißt soviel wie nicht neu kaufen). Ich habe das System nun mal zuhause stehen und es getestet. Da kannst du so viele Benchmarks auspacken wie du willst.

Es bleibt jedoch dabei das das System WoW bei aktuellem Stand noch durchaus spielbar darstellen kann (~30 FPS).


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Es bleibt jedoch dabei das das System WoW bei aktuellem Stand noch durchaus spielbar darstellen kann (~30 FPS).


Also mit der DX 9.0 Grafik kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass wenn man nen hoch getriebenen Core2Duo oder Quad hat es läuft, in Raids eher weniger. Ich hatte mit meinem Q9300 damals schon Probleme im 25er mit Rucklern durch FPS einbrüche. - aber das ist ja sowieso grafischer Urschleim und eben nur für jene Gedacht die partou nicht aufrüsten wollen und sich auch mit dem absoluten Minimu noch durch Stormwind etc. ruckeln wollen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. August 2014)

Naja der Hardwaredurchschnitt hier im Forum entspricht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dem Hardwaredurchschnitt Normalsterblicher . Sag mal ist dein 4770k eigentlich geköpft? Oder hast du nur ein richtig gutes Exemplar erwischt


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Naja der Hardwaredurchschnitt hier im Forum entspricht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dem Hardwaredurchschnitt Normalsterblicher . Sag mal ist dein 4770k eigentlich geköpft? Oder hast du nur ein richtig gutes Exemplar erwischt


Klar ist das hier nicht der Durchschnitt, aber der durchschnitt ist auch Mediamarkt-SchnäppchenShoper. Insofern ist jeder der sich hierher verirrt schon mal besser bedient in Preiskomponenten und die Leistung ist halbwegs darauf genordet. das Aktuelles gut passen sollte und Zukünftiges auch machbar ist, als man das Schnäppchen nicht gleich auf den Mond schießt. Immerhin will man ja ein paar 100€ investieren in etwas das nicht gerade so noch zurecht kommt mit etwas. 

Zum i7 4770k - Nö - Outlet bei Alternate. Den Preis nenne ich mal lieber nicht sonst gibts ein paar blasse Gesichter.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. August 2014)

Sag


----------



## Leandra86 (12. August 2014)

Das heisst ich darf mir eine der vier Konfigurationen aussuchen und je nach Geschmack entweder oder. So nach dem Motto entweder Kühler oder SSD mit Festplatte.


----------



## NuVirus (12. August 2014)

Leandra86 schrieb:


> Das heisst ich darf mir eine der vier Konfigurationen aussuchen und je nach Geschmack entweder oder. So nach dem Motto entweder Kühler oder SSD mit Festplatte.


 
Genau darum gehts irgendwo muss man sparen bei dem Budget, hatte außer bei der ersten immer geschaut unter 650€ zu bleiben.

Diese Grafikkarte von Ilubabe ist höher getaktet und hat dadurch etwas mehr Leistung: EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti FTW ACX Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3757) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese Lösung hier hätte im Budget die beste Spieleleistung zusammen mit der Evga Grafikkarte und wäre die sicherste Lösung zwecks CPU-Leistung.
Die Grafikkarte lässt sich ja problemlos tauschen, falls das kein Thema ist könnte man auch ein 300W Netzteil nehmen.

Hier mit Xeon 1231 leisem Kühler ohne SSD und auch etwas besserem Mainboard, SSD und neue Grafikkarte bei Bedarf nachrüsten (sogar M2 Schnittstelle vorhanden)
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V310-003R)
1 x MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)


----------



## Leandra86 (14. August 2014)

Hey Leute mir schwirrt ganz schön der Kopf. Welches Board soll ich denn jetzt nehmen, das Asrock, MSI oder Gigabyte?
Was ist mit dem Xeon und dem 4590?
Ich habe jetzt eingesehen das ich eine Karte nehmen sollte, die im Mittelfeld liegt. Ist das nun eine 750, 760 oder 770 ? Vielleicht gar eine von AMD?
Sorry aber derzeit verstehe ich wirklich nur Bahnhof, und das sollte schon mal nicht sein ich weiss es nicht kompliziert und ihr nennt Tipps und Links,
um das alles nachzulesen.

Aber es geht doch nur darum WoW zu spielen, ich blicke etwas auch mehr durch. Man kann verschiedene Settings abrufen, u.a. auch in höheren Qualitätseinstufungen.
Würde ich denn mit einer 750 Ti mich schlechter stellen wenn ich die nehme anstatt einer R9 280 ?

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination?

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (14. August 2014)

Nochmal ganz kurz die Faktenlage zu Wow als Basis für den Rechner.
Nvidia Grafikkarten der gleichen Leistungsklasse zu AMD Karten sind schneller also bringen mehr FPS.
Wow braucht viel IPC auf dem ersten Kern.
Wow aktuell benötigt 4 Kerne.
Wow im kommenden Addon WoD kann mit 4Kernen und SMT etwas anfangen.
Das Board an sich ist nur erstmal wichtig ein Intel Board zu sein. Der Preis skaliert ein wenig mit der Ausstattung. Auch auf einem güstiges Board kann man den Prozessor "betreiben" im vergleich zu einem teueren.

Daraus folgt mMn so etwas wie Xeon, 1231er zusammen mit nem günstigen Board und eine 750TI, da man mit der Karte eine "gute FPS" mit max Details hinbekommt auf FullHD. Und der Restliche Rechner wird durm rum gebaut. Weswegen ich bei dieser Zusammenstellung bleiben würde:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti FTW ACX Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3757)
1 x ASRock B85M BTC (90-MXGU70-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) (leiser und kühler als der Boxed Kühler)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)
~600€ - dürfte reichen.

Bei der Zusammenstellung die du da oben gepostet hast. 
Die 280er ist potenter als die 750TIer kostet aber halt auch mehr fürs Addon würde ich nicht auf den Xeon 1231er verzichten, denn der wird wenn dann weiger schnell getauscht als eine Graka. Ob dir der Aufpreis es wert ist, musst ihr entscheiden. Wenn du auf die 280er gehst nimm dieses Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)). Anstatt des Thermalright True Spirit 120 M ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106). Bei der Festplatte ist es gehupft wie gesprungen ebenso beim DVD-Laufwerk. Das Mainboard ist Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 "Grütze", den dass was das Board kann bekommst du auch mit dem ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nur das darauf ein neuerer Netzwqerkchip und ein besserer Audiochip drauf ist + es weniger kostet.

Solltest du also vorhaben unbedingt eine 280er unterzubrigen, die dir nur ein paar FPS mehr bringen würde, welche du aber bei der Karte unter Wow nicht weiter nutzen könntest, da es "zu wenig mehr wäre" für Downsampling oder stärkeres AA dann sollte das in etwa so aussehen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) (da wie gesagt gehupft wie gesprungen of WD oder Seagate, was halt günstiger kommt)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) (da wie gesagt gehupft wie gesprungen of Samsung, LiteOn oder LG, was halt günstiger kommt - kapput gehen se alle mal)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
Summe aller Bestpreise: 655,49 Euro (dann lieber den Zusatzkühler weglassen und mit dem Boxed kühlen statt des i5 4590)


----------



## Leandra86 (16. August 2014)

Okay hab mit der Bekannte gesprochen. Wird fast nur Wow gezockt.
Hab in anderen Freds entdeckt das du eine Vorliebe für Asrock hast? Was spricht gegen Gigabyte oder anderen Herstellern?
Woran macht man fest ob ein Netzwerkchip besser ist als der auf anderen Boards?
Und was würde gegen das Coolermaster Netzteil sprechen? Was ist an dem Super Flower Golden NT anders oder jetzt besser?

Ich bin da neutral was das betrifft. Ich gebe dir auch recht das für WoW eine Xeon ganz gut ist, wenn die Sachen ausgenutzt werden dann soll das so sein. Würde das mit dem Netzteil und der Grafikkarte bloss noch mal gern aufgreifen?
Beim geizhals schrieb jemand über die Evga die soll so laut sein und das Be Quiet selbst gar keine NT herstellt sondern herstellen lässt? Ich möchte eben auch nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen zumal 5 Jahre Garantie doch nicht so verkehrt sind.

Auf eine SSD könnte sie verzichten wichtiger wären ihr mind. eine 2 TB grosser Platte, vielleicht noch eine SSD? Wenn das noch machbar wäre?


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

> Hab in anderen Freds entdeckt das du eine Vorliebe für Asrock hast? Was spricht gegen Gigabyte oder anderen Herstellern?


Nichts - Ich mach auch nur Vorschläge. Du kannst dich danach richten, oder aber gehst selbst auf Suche. Es gibt auch gute MSI, Gigabyte Boards oder Asus. Check den Preis und die Ausstattung - wäge es gegeneinander ab. Ggf findest du ja etwas das dir mehr zusagt. Wenn du 80-85€ in das Board gibst für bessere Ausstattung, gäbe es auch ein H97er MSI, oder Gigabyte Board, welches ich gut finde und in einer bestimmten Konstelation befürworte. Das hier bei den günstigen Boards Asrock auftaucht, liegt daran: http://geizhals.at/?cat=mbp4_1150&x...Killer+E2201~4770_+Killer+E2205~1244_6#xf_top und das BTC Board ist eines derjenigen die native HaswellRefresh Prozessoren unterstützt als B85 Chipsatz und günstig daherkommen. Du kannst auch gern ein MSI B85M ECO (7817-070R) oder MSI B85M Gaming (7823-054R) nehmen, wenn dir die 10€ bzw. ~30€ Aufpreis zusagen. Bei nem B85 Chipsatz der an sich schon beschnitten ist im Vergleich zu H97er ist für mich der Preis das entscheidende Argument, da ist so billig wie möglich gefragt, den wenn ich mehr ausgeben kann/will, dann sind sofort wieder die H97er im Fokus.



> Woran macht man fest ob ein Netzwerkchip besser ist als der auf anderen Boards?


Testsberichte suchen - selber messen.



> Und was würde gegen das Coolermaster Netzteil sprechen? Was ist an dem Super Flower Golden NT anders oder jetzt besser?


Wenn du vom Thema NTs und warum welches genau man nehmen kann und welches nicht: Netzteile und Gehäuse



> Beim geizhals schrieb jemand über die Evga die soll so laut sein.


Allgeimein: Du wirst in Bewertungen zumeist die negativen Stimmen finden, da eben sich diejenigen melden um ihren Gedanken Luft zu machen, bei denen etwas nicht so läuft, wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Sprich wenn von 1000 Zufriedenen 1 unzufrieden ist, wirst du meist 1 Kommentar lesen über die Unzufriedenheit aber keine 999 die die Zufriedenheit darstellen. Zur EVGA: EVGA baut gute Grafikkarten. Wenn dir der Vorschlag nicht gefällt, wirst du nicht drumm rum kommen selber Reviews zu wälzen und zu suchen ob du eine passendere findest.



> Beim geizhals schrieb jemand über die Evga die soll so laut sein und das Be Quiet selbst gar keine NT herstellt sondern herstellen lässt? Ich möchte eben auch nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen zumal 5 Jahre Garantie doch nicht so verkehrt sind.


Richtig Be Quite kauft die NT Plattform bei Fertigern macht ein eigenes Design für selbige und baut seine Lüfter in das Netzteilgehäuse - schreibt seinen Namen drauf. Daher gibt es auch bei bQ schlechte und gute Netzteile. Auch hier gilt das was ich schon oben zum Super Flower Golden geschreiben habe. Da musst du halt den Profis vertrauen. Da bin ich selbst nur Mittler, sprich ich schau mir deren Empfehlungen ab und steck bei weitem nicht so tief in der Materie drin. NT Innenleben ist eine "kleine Wissenschaft" für sich. 5Jahre Garantie sind nett, zumeist werden NTs auch etwa so alt wie der Inhalt des PC den sie befeuern, wenn sie den gut sind, sonst lösen sie sich meist schon zuvor in ihre Bestandteile auf. 



> Auf eine SSD könnte sie verzichten wichtiger wären ihr mind. eine 2 TB grosser Platte, vielleicht noch eine SSD? Wenn das noch machbar wäre?


Speicherplatz erweitert man wenn man ihn braucht. Eine SSD ist ein nice to have. Solang man kein so offenes Budget hat, dass man quasi alles in den Rechner bauen kann, sollte man sich scharf überlegen, ob X€ mehr in eine Festplatte deren doppelte Kapazität einen wohl erst in 2 oder 3 Jahren betrifft nicht ein unsinnige Investition ist, sofern man eben genau den selben Betrag in Leistung stecken kann.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Leandra86 schrieb:


> Und was würde gegen das Coolermaster Netzteil sprechen? Was ist an dem Super Flower Golden NT anders oder jetzt besser?



Das Cooler Master wird von Enhance gefertigt.
Leider verbaut Enhance den üblichen Yate Loon billig Lüfter rein der von morgens bis mittags hält.
Dazu ist es Single Rail und verzichtet auf Schutzschaltungen.



Leandra86 schrieb:


> Beim geizhals schrieb jemand über die Evga die soll so laut sein und das Be Quiet selbst gar keine NT herstellt sondern herstellen lässt? Ich möchte eben auch nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen zumal 5 Jahre Garantie doch nicht so verkehrt sind.


 
Die EVGA Netzteil in dem Leistungssegment werden von FSP gefertigt und basieren auf der Aurum Plattform. Das ist die gleiche Plattform die FSP auch für das Straight E9 verwendet.
Beim EVGA ist aber ein sehr preiswerter Lüfter drin ist der leider recht laut ist. Während im E9 hauseigene BeQuiet Lüfter drin sind die wesentlich leiser agieren.
BeQuiet lässt aktuell bei HEC fertigen [die L8 Reihe mit KM und über 400 Watt] dazu bei FSP [die kleinen L8 und die S7, die komplette E9 Reihe und das P10 inklusive bis 750 Watt] und Seasonic [Das P10 ab 850 Watt].

Garantie ist zwar immer nett aber wenn du das Netzteil dazu ins Ausland schicken musst und keine Ahnung hast wie lange das dauert bringen dir lange Garantiezeiten nicht so viel.
Wichtig ist hier dass du einen Ansprechparter in Deutschland hast. Das macht die Sache deutlich einfacher.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

@Tresh: bei EVGA gings um die Graka, nicht um deren nicht so pralle Netzteile.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> @Tresh: bei EVGA gings um die Graka, nicht um deren nicht so pralle Netzteile.


 
Ach so. Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## NuVirus (16. August 2014)

Thema Asrock Mainboards: Asrock ist nicht besser als die anderen Hersteller bieten aber häufig etwas günstiger an als Gigabyte oder Asus. Gute Preis Leistung hat meiner Meinung nach das MSI H97 Guard Pro da es gute Ausstattung hat (M2) und keine alten PCI Slots mehr die praktisch ohne alte vorhandene Karten nichts mehr bringen.

Die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist kaum teurer falls 2TB gebraucht werden. Ich würde zugunsten der Leistung und begrenzten Budget auf die SSD erstmal verzichten und ein Mainboard mit M2 Anschluss nehmen wie das oben angesprochene MSI H97 Guard Pro, dann kann man falls die Preise irgendwann mal stimmen ne noch schnellere M2 SSD kaufen oder halt ne normale SSD. Würde eine SSD auf Dauer schon empfehlen da diese ja auch immer billiger werden.

Die Evga Grafikkarte kann ich von der Lautstärke her nicht einschätzen, Vorteil ist halt der höhere Takt.
Die von mir vorgeschlagene MSI ist sehr wahrscheinlich leiser, kann man auch selbst OCen - das könnte man bei Bedarf ja sogar über Teamviewer erledigen falls du dich nicht selbst vor Ort drum kümmern kannst.

Ich würde auch zum Xeon raten.

Thema Netzteil, ist es jetzt ein Thema dass später mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte nachgerüstet werden soll oder nicht?
Falls nicht reicht z.B. ein L8 300W aus.


----------



## Leandra86 (16. August 2014)

Ja ich gebe gerne zu das das alles ziemlich voll gestopft ist mit Infos und gar nicht so leicht zu durchschauen. 
Ich möchte ja nur das optimale aus dem Budget rausholen und versuchen mir ein Bild über die Sache zu verschaffen muss aber gestehen das die Materie doch schwierig zu durchschauen ist.

Also den Xeon würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen das steht fest, wie gesagt wenn WoW gut mit SMT skaliert und es gebrauchen kann warum nicht.
Die CPU wird ja meistens auch nicht munter gewechselt, bei der Graka könnte es vermutlich passieren. Vorstellbar ist ja alles.
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Single und Multi Rail ? Und auf Schutzschaltungen sollte man ja wohl auch nicht verzichten.
Das Problem ist ja eben auch an der Sache das es viele Namen gibt, Ansichten und bestimmt auch viele Fallstricke.

Also so ich mich nun auf den aktuellen Wissensstand bringen konnte, kann dezeit getrost auf eine SSD verzichtet werden. Eine 2 TB Platte an dieser wäre dem also derzeit wirklich vorzuziehen.
Ich hatte noch einen englischsprachigen Link gefunden wo man ganz gut sehen kann, das für die Full HD Auflösung eine 750 Ti völlig ausreichend und auch empfohlen wird.

Logical Increments - PC Buying Guide

Und da ja wirklich nicht übertaktet werden soll, reicht entweder die Evga oder die MSI 750 Ti ja dann auch bereits voll aus, zumal sie sich immer Prepaid Karten besorgt für das Spiel, ergo
wenn ich das höre dann handelt es sich wohl um einen echten Fan. Ich selbst würde niemals Geld für ein Spiel raushauen aber da hat jeder nunmal seine eigene Ansicht.
Das Teil soll nur leise, flott und nahezu unhörbar sein. Na nur fast weil Platten immer irgend ein Geräusch verursachen werden. Aber wenn der Rest ansonsten stimmig ist, der CPU Lüfter,
die beiden im Gehäuse und auch die Graka möglichst leise bleibt dann ist die Sache doch eigentlich fast fertig geplant.
Wie gesagt sie will den PC auch erst im November haben und bis dahin möchte ich ihn auch dann fertig haben.
Selbst das Board darf ruhig im micro-atx Format sein, und ich denke auch mit zwei Ram Bänken das wird reichen. Weil aufgerüstet werden wird da grossartig nichts mehr, vielleicht wenn es ihr mal in den Sinn kommt
eine SSD. Das kann und will ich einfach mal an dieser Stelle offenlassen, das soll sie selbst entscheiden dann.
Klar ich könnte ich auch etwas grosszügiger planen und an dieser Stelle besagte HiS einbauen plus dem passenden Netzteil. Weil SSD ist nicht, nur die grosse Platte, irgendeine 2 TB Platte,
dann fehlte nur noch das passende Netzteil dazu. Und da wäre es mir wichtig ganz gleich welcher Hersteller es ist das die Kabellängen ausreichend gross sind. Das finde ich persönlich ganz wichtig.
Hat das Super Flower denn die dazu passende Länge?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. August 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html

Nimm definitiv ein Multi-Rail 

Die 750Ti ist halt sehr sparsam, dadurch natürlich auch leise und kühl, deutlich mehr Graka-Power hätte aber eine R7 265 (~ 120,- Taler) oder eine 270 (~ 140,- Taler).

Ich würde eine R7 nehmen


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

> Das Teil soll nur leise, flott und nahezu unhörbar sein. Na nur fast weil Platten immer irgend ein Geräusch verursachen werden. Aber wenn der Rest ansonsten stimmig ist, der CPU Lüfter,
> die beiden im Gehäuse und auch die Graka möglichst leise bleibt dann ist die Sache doch eigentlich fast fertig geplant.


Das "Problem" bei den 750Ti was leise angeht, ist die Lüftergröße auf den vergleichsweise kleinen Karten drehen halt 75mm oder 90mm Lüfter, die für gewöhnlich mehr Umdrehung machen als größere. Die MSI hat große Lüfter drauf, daher kommt die mit weniger Umdrehungen aus um die selbe Luftmenge zu bewegen. Ist aber ab Werk nicht so hoch gezüchtet wie andere Karten. Wenn man also die MSI hochdreht im Takt, wird auch mehr Wärme erzeugt und um selbige Abzutransportieren durch die umströmende Luft müssen halt die Lüfter schneller drehen. 



> Eine 2 TB Platte an dieser wäre dem also derzeit wirklich vorzuziehen.


Das optimale P/L pro Gigabyte ist derzeit bie 3TB Platten. Was will den deine Freundin alles auf die Platte hauen, dass sie 2TB braucht? Ich versteh es nicht. 



> Wie gesagt sie will den PC auch erst im November haben und bis dahin möchte ich ihn auch dann fertig haben.


Sollte sich dann noch was geändert haben, solltest du aufjedenfall nochmal hier vorher hineinschnein im Oktober.



> Die 750Ti ist halt sehr sparsam, dadurch natürlich auch leise und kühl, deutlich mehr Graka-Power hätte aber eine R7 265 (~ 120,- Taler) oder eine 270 (~ 140,- Taler).
> 
> Ich würde eine R7 nehmen


Ach Rossi. Nicht schon wieder die Verwirrungsrunde mit den AMD Karten bitte. Hier gehts nur um WoW und einen Spielerechner. Da sind die Karten leider hintenan und der Preisvorteil lößt sich in Luft auf.


----------



## Leandra86 (16. August 2014)

Ich möchte ja auch niemanden auf die Expertenfüsse treten, jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Mir macht es halt Spass mich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen in anderen Threads rumzustöbern, euch dann zu fragen
wenn was unklar ist. Klar ist es irgendwie nie richtig aber was will man. Auf jedem Gebiet kann man nunmal nicht der Experte sein.

Was sie mit der 2 TB Platte vorhat oder grösser? Das reicht glaube ich hauptsächlich für onlinetvrecorder Aufnahmen das scheint sie wohl recht häufig zu tun ich kenn mich da nicht aus. Wenn sie meint
das das schon einiges an Platz frisst, dann soll sie das bekommen. Hat glaube ich auch noch ne volle externe TB Platte, also sie scheint den Platz wohl zu brauchen.
Also wenn ich richtig verstehe das eine GTX 760 ein mieses PL Verhältnis hat, und eine 750 Ti nur einige Klassen darunter residiert.
Mir hat sie zumindestens gesagt das sie WoW auf ihrem Laptop gezockt hat, ein Acer mit i5 und einer 520 Notebookgrafik wie ich denke um einiges niedriger getaktet als Steckkarten für den PC.
Aber sie schien damit zurecht gekommen zu sein lediglich desöfteren musste sie den Notebook Kühler aufschrauben und den STaub entfernen aber will das nicht mehr machen.
Jetzt denke ich einfach mal wenn sie mit der Laptopgrafik zurecht gekommen ist dann müsste eine 750 Ti doch eigentlich locker ausreichen. Vielleicht dazu ein Netzteil was ruhig etwas grösser
dimensioniert ist für den Fall der Fälle dann kann sie sich ja immer noch eine grössere Karte kaufen sollte die alte ihr zu langsam geworden sein.
Ich habe nochmal geschaut bei der Auswahl an einer stärkeren Grafikkarte blieb dieses Netzteil übrig.

be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

und in anderen Fred wird von einem E9 Straight Power berichtet? Mittlerweile ist mir klar wenn ich nach der Bezeichnung gehe muss das E9 ja technisch besser verarbeitet sein deswegen auch teurer.
Und das Power 7 wohl entwickelt für eine andere Art von PC Aufbau oder? Also für Grafikkarten die weniger Saft brauchen, das eine hat 3 das andere 5 Jahre Garantie.

Ne da vertrau ich euch denn ich will das ganze mit euch hochziehen und am Schluss auch dann Bilder von dem fertigen System reinstellen. Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen ,das das für mich böhmische Dörfer sind.
Das wird sich vermutlich auch nicht mehr gross ändern aber ich lese ja auch fleissig die PCGH und mittlerweile auch hin und wieder mal eine ct(obwohl mir echt zu abgehoben). Aber ich finde leider nicht sehr oft 
die Zeit dafür im Leben gibt es auch andere Prioritäten. Obwohl mir Rosigatton und andere mir bei der Zusammenstellung meines eigenen Rechners sehr geholfen haben.

Vielleicht an dieser Stelle auch einfach jetzt mal EIN RIESIGES DANKESCHÖN bis hierher für eure Geduld und auch Hilfe. Manchmal steh ich mir auch selber im Weg was das Thema betrifft.
Ich bin nur immer wieder fasziniert über eure ganzen Empfehlungen und darüber hinaus.
Könnte ich denn nicht einfach eine 750 Ti verwenden, weil ich denke wenn ihr die Notebookgrafik die ganze Zeit gereicht hat, nur in den Städten und bei RAIDS wurde es doch ruckelig und das möchte ich halt vermeiden.
Ich fange schon an mich mit einem Spiel zu beschäftigen das ich gar nicht kenne. Raids, Rush, Tank, Heiler, Quests HIIILLLFFEEE....


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Das System Power ist eben die unterste Liga was Netzteile angeht.
Das E9 mit 450 Watt ist in allen Punkten besser und daher ist der Aufpreis auch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Leandra86 (16. August 2014)

du meinst etwa diese hier?

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Damit würde ich also keinen Fehlkauf hinlegen ?


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

> Ich möchte ja auch niemanden auf die Expertenfüsse treten, jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Mir macht es halt Spass mich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen in anderen Threads rumzustöbern, euch dann zu fragen wenn was unklar ist.


Das ist ja auch gut so.



> Jetzt denke ich einfach mal wenn sie mit der Laptopgrafik zurecht gekommen ist dann müsste eine 750 Ti doch eigentlich locker ausreichen.


Ja das sollte reichen. Die 750 bringt halt nix außer ne Mehrausgabe, die aktuell mMn unnötig ist, weil man mit der 750TI über die 60FPS kommt und die Leistung der 760 dann doch noch nen Ticken zu wenig ist um etwa mit Downsampling es noch schöner zu machen.



> Was sie mit der 2 TB Platte vorhat oder grösser? Das reicht glaube ich hauptsächlich für onlinetvrecorder Aufnahmen das scheint sie wohl recht häufig zu tun ich kenn mich da nicht aus. Wenn sie meint das das schon einiges an Platz frisst, dann soll sie das bekommen.


Dann ist halt 2TB die Vorgabe. Es macht ja keinen Sinn etwas zu nehmen womit man sich nicht glücklich fühlt.

Ja SP7 und e9 sind in dem Aufbau unterschiedlich, deswegen erreichen sie auch andere Effizienz Werte. Das eine hat eine 80+Bronze Zertifizierung und das andere 80+ Gold. Dazu bezahlt man halt noch für dei Garantie. Und so läppert sich das auch. Benutzen kann man beide und bieten halt eine Unterschiedlich gute Performance.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ja SP7 und e9 sind in dem Aufbau unterschiedlich, deswegen erreichen sie auch andere Effizienz Werte. Das eine hat eine 80+Bronze Zertifizierung und das andere 80+ Gold. Dazu bezahlt man halt noch für dei Garantie. Und so läppert sich das auch. Benutzen kann man beide und bieten halt eine Unterschiedlich gute Performance.


 
Das S7 mit 450 Watt hat Silber Zertifizierung und basiert auf der Raider Plattform von FSP.
Das S7 mit 400 Watt hat Bronze und basiert auf der APN Plattform von FSP.
Das E9 basiert auf der Aurum Plattform von FSP und halt Gold.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis,  warum ich Bronze im Kopf hatte.


----------



## Marques85 (16. August 2014)

Guck dich mal nach ner gebrauchten 7950 oder 7970 um dir Kosten auch nicht die Welt (100 Bis 150)


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Kann passieren.
Ist halt blöd dass Bequiet für eine Netzteile Serie zwei unterschiedliche Plattformen von FSP nutzt.


----------



## NuVirus (16. August 2014)

Würde dann später nochmal nachfragen, da das Be Quiet E10 wahrscheinlich verfügbar ist und sowohl AMD und Nvidia noch neue Karten bringen, evtl kommt ja eine passen GTX 860 die dann ideal wäre für wow aber Preise kann man halt nicht abschätzen aber wohl doch deutlich teurer als die 750Ti.

Evtl passt ja auch eine AMD Tonga Karte rein dann.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

hier stand unsinn


----------



## NuVirus (16. August 2014)

Marques85 schrieb:


> Guck dich mal nach ner gebrauchten 7950 oder 7970 um dir Kosten auch nicht die Welt (100 Bis 150)


 
Hatte ich vor einigen Tagen auch schon vorgeschlagen aber halt eine GTX 670 oder GTX 680 da Nvidia deutlich besser in Wow skaliert aber Gebrauchtkauf kommt ja nicht in Frage.


----------



## Leandra86 (17. August 2014)

Wäre das ja mein Rechner dann würde ich das auch sofort machen, aber wie gesagt es ist für meine Bekannte und das Thema kann ich wohl abhaken. Nun seis drum.

Also wenn ich hier an der Stelle mal aufliste was bereits feststeht:

CPU: Xeon 1231 v3
Ram: Crucial Ballistrix Sport DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 8 GB Kit
Kühler: Boxed oder dieser Brocken Eco ? Wäre für mich interessant, das egal wie der heisst ich den ohne stundenlanges herumbasteln auch aufs Board bekomme. Gibt es noch Alternativen dazu? Was ist mit dem Mugen 4? Und ja soll möglichst ins Budget passen. Also günstig und gut wäre zauberhaft.
Board: Da hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Reizen würde mich das günstige Asrock B85 Board? Micro-Atx, zwei Ram Steckplätze(mehr braucht sie sowieso nicht) und 4 Sata Schnittstellen.
Gehäuse: Entscheide auch dort, wenn ich noch mehrere Alternativen gesehen habe. Jedoch sah das Coolermaster schon mal ganz nett aus.
PSU: Also Be Quiet, entweder das L7 oder das E9 ? Was meint ihr was würde ausreichen? Hauptsache die Kabel sind lang genug.
Laufwerke: 2 oder 3 TB Platte. Marke egal, hauptsache schnell günstig und zuverlässig.
Brenner: Hab noch einen daheim gefunden ansonsten stehts ja schon weiter oben.
Grafikkarte: Würde jetzt einfach mal zu der 750 Ti tendieren, alternativ wenn es das Budget erlaubt natürlich auch gern die HiS Powercolor weil die ja nur unmerklich teurer wäre, anderseits ihr aber der Meinung seid das das höchste der Gefühle wohl nur eine 750 Ti wäre. Wäre eine GTX 760 auch der 750 Ti vorzuziehen wenn das Budget es erlauben würde?


----------



## Versengold (27. August 2014)

So ich habe jetzt mich erstmal auf eine vorläufige Liste festgesetzt. Kann sich eventuell noch in dem Punkt oder in anderen ändern. Vorschläge sind mir natürlich immer sehr willkommen.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209484da772a779f344008c623e3795b16f1220f173c

Wo seht ihr noch Optimierungsbedarf? DVD Brenner muss nicht da existiert noch ein normales DVD Laufwerk das übrig geblieben ist.
Langt das eigentlich so mit der Grafikkarte?


----------



## IluBabe (27. August 2014)

Mit Netzteilen hast du echt kein glückliches Händchen. Pack da nen be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland rein. Ansosnten passt die Zusammenstellung. Mit 400€ hat das aber nicht mehr viel zu tun


----------



## Versengold (27. August 2014)

Netzteil besser Be Quiet.


----------



## Versengold (27. August 2014)

Gutes System.


----------



## Leandra86 (27. August 2014)

Ginge auch dieses Netzteil??

be quiet! Pure Power L8 350W ATX 2.4 (BN221) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe gerade gesehen das bei geizhals.de das Coolermaster N300 mit aufgeführt ist hat das jemand mal verbaut? Lohnt es sich ich glaube es hat
auch zwei eingebaute Lüfter oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2014)

Die GTX760 hat einfach ein äusserst besch...eidenes P/L Verhältnis.

Statt einer GTX760 solltest Du besser eine von diesen nehmen : Produktvergleich R9 280

Bei einer von denen solltest Du schon ein 400 Watt Netzteil nehmen : be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W

Noch besser, nicht wegen der 50 Watt mehr, sondern weil es auf einer besseren Plattform basiert : be quiet! System Power 7 450W

Ich habe das N400 schon bestückt, ist kein schlechtes Gehäuse, aber die hier sind, finde ich, besser : 

Zalman Z3 Plus schwarz mit Sichtfenster
Corsair Carbide Series 200R
BitFenix Neos
BitFenix Comrade
Produktvergleich BitFenix Neos


----------



## Leandra86 (27. August 2014)

Okay gebongt dann nehme ich mal das System Power vertrau da euch völlig was das betrifft. Melde micg gleich nochmal muss gerade was mampfen gehen.

So konnte jetzt geht es besser. Also ich musste jetzt wirklich ganz genau hinschauen aber das Neos und das Comrade sehen sich ja total ähnlich.

Nur das bei dem anderen die komplette Einschaltleiste an der Seite sitzt. Ist das denn überhaupt bequem so? Ist es nicht besser das die Bedienelemente oben also erreichbar sind?
Je nachdem wie der PC hinterher steht möchte man sich nicht jedesmal verrenken müssen um an die USB Buchsen oder den Einschalttaster zu gelangen?

So ich habe dann meine vorläufige Liste zusammengestellt(Änderungen noch möglich, je nach Verfügbarkeit weil mein Stichtag erst November ist, aber der kommt schneller wie man gucken kann).

Ich habe es mal vorläfig so gemacht auch mit Abstrichen in der Grafikkarte aber wenn wie gesagt die Grafik eines Laptops gereicht hat dann sollte dieses System an sich
auch ausreichen.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2203ddaabe5e2170a4c97a7e0d97cd94793ef83dd33d6

An Board Alternativen stünden noch zur Auswahl das Asrock H97 Pro4, das Asus H97 oder ein MSI H97. Muss noch mal in der Ausgabe der pcgh schmökern da waren die aufgeführt aber allesamt zu empfehlen.

Mach ich da was verkehrt mit der 750 Ti ? Weil ich denke das System liest sich doch ganz ausgewogen, aber Änderungen nehme ich noch gerne entgegen. Viel bleibt mir ja leider nicht bei dem Budget aber es ist ja nun auch nich mein Geld.

Ahh hab gerade gesehen das die MSI doch im minfactory Shop erhältlich wäre. Würde also die nehmen oder ist die Asus besser?

Hat das Bitfenix zwei Lüfter einen unten und einen oben oder muss ich da was nachkaufen? Wenn ja welchen dann? 

Wird das System auch "leise" sein? Oder muss ich da ins BIOS um noch was einzustellen eventuell ???

Gefällt das System und geht das auch mit der Festplatte so?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2014)

Be quiet! System Power 7 450 Watt im Test - ComputerBase 

Guten Hunger


----------



## Leandra86 (27. August 2014)

SO habe mal einfach alle Boards genommen und von der Merkliste in den Warenkorb. Da ich es mir wirklich schwerfällt und ich nicht weiss welchem Board der Vorzug zu geben ist, wahrscheinlich ist
diese Frage total unnötig aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch Merkmale die ich nicht kenne. Mir gehts nicht um besser oder schlechter sondern um durchdachter.
Fällt da irgend eines der Boards mit irgendeinem Feature auf?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. August 2014)

Auf die minimal unterschiedlichen Soundchips kann man imho shicen 
Ebenso, ob die SATA-Ports jetzt gewinkelt sind oder nicht  

Ein digitaler Audioausgang (Toslink) könnte wichtig sein, falls Du mal nen AVR anschliessen willst : Denon AVR-X2000

Ansonsten wäre MSI Guard Pro auf der Höhe der Zeit, weil es gar keine PCI Slots mehr hat, nur noch PCIe : MSI H97 Guard-Pro

Ich persönlich bin etwas Gigabyte Fan, ich würde dieses nehmen  : Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H


----------



## NuVirus (28. August 2014)

Wenn man nen aktuellen AVR hat mit HDMI kannst dir optisches Kabel auch sparen da Ton über HDMI geht im Normalfall. 

Würde auch Das Guard-Pro oder H97 D3H nehmen je nachdem was besser ins Budget passt bei beiden kann se ne etwas schnellere M2 SSD nachrüsten falls die irgendwann mal besser und bezahlbar werden 

Ich hätte gerade die Möglichkeit mit der R9 280 mal nen Wow Raid zu testen mit nem i5 4670k@4,2Ghz (mein alter günstig abgegeben), wäre ja der etwas bessere Alternativkarte von AMD zur 750Ti mit wesentlich mehr Leistung da ich nen PC von nem Freund fertig gebaut habe und gerade teste.


----------



## NuVirus (28. August 2014)

Kurzes Update, Problem bei der R9 280 ist dass se obwohl CPU nicht ausgelastet ist nicht immer ganz hoch taktet und so FPS verliert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. August 2014)

Powertune Limit auf +20 gestellt? Wie siehts mit der Auslastung der Karte aus?


----------



## NuVirus (28. August 2014)

Ja hatte Powerlimit getestet ist zwar immer noch nicht immer auf max Taktraten aber es passt jetzt.
Takrate ist 874Mhz wenn sich die Grafikkarte im Raid langweilt oder halt bei 1150 OC. 

In anderen Spielen wars ja kein Problem ohne mehr Powerlimit die max Taktraten zu haben aber habs mal an.
Insgesamt würde ich sagen es läuft etwas schlechter als bei meiner GTX 670 OC, kann aber auch an CPU liegen da ich im Haupt PC ja i7@4,5 habe und hier nur nen i5 4670k@4,2 und auch nur den Crucial 1600er CL9 RAM.

FPS gehen im Raid (25 LFR) auf ca. 35 runter in der Open World ca. gleich wie mit der GTX 670 OC mit leichtem Vorteil für die 670 beide sind recht stark übertaktet und sind ja ca. zur gleichen Zeit rausgekommen (also der Chip beider Karten).
Also schlecht ist eine R9 280 für Wow nicht würde ich sagen und gutes PLV hat se ja sowieso und im Raid limitiert aktuell ja sowieso die CPU aktuell. 

Übrigens alles Full-HD mit alles auf max in Wow selbst und gleichen massig vielen Addons bzw halt die gleiche Spieldateien jeweils auf der SSD aber unterschiedliche CPUs


----------



## Leandra86 (28. August 2014)

So ich bin dann auch mal auf diese Auflistung gestossen und wollte mal dazu eure Meinung hören.
Ist wie gesagt nicht von mir aber der eine oder andere kennt das vielleicht und will mir seine Meinung dazu sagen. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, so völlig neutral gesehen natürlich.
Mir geht es ja immer nur um besser, ich glaube schlechter bekommt man irgendwie bestimmt hin. Der Slogan stimmiger wäre glaube ich angebrachter.

Den besten Gamer-PC selbst zusammenstellen und konfigurieren [August 2014] [Special der Woche]

PC selbst zusammenstellen: Spiele-PC für ca. 600 Euro
[ohne Gehäuse und optisches Laufwerk]

• Grafikkarte (AMD): VTX3D Radeon R9 280 X-Edition
• Grafikkarte (Nvidia): Inno3D Geforce GTX 760 Herculez 2000s
• Prozessor (AMD): FX-6300
• Mainboard (AMD): Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
• CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
• Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport (2 × 4 GiByte, DDR3-1600, CL9 @ 1,50 Volt)
• Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E9 450W
• SSD: Crucial MX100 128 GByte
• HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1 TByte

Bei dieser Auflistung fehlen das Gehäuse und das optische Laufwerk. Ich selbst finde jedoch in euren Ausführungen selten mal eine Empfehlung für ein AMD System. Das und andere Faktoren haben besitmmt auch einen Grund.


----------



## IluBabe (28. August 2014)

• Grafikkarte (AMD): VTX3D Radeon R9 280 X-Edition schlecht im Sinn von Lautstärke und Kühlleistung
• Grafikkarte (Nvidia): Inno3D Geforce GTX 760 Herculez 2000s schlechtes P/L und an sich auch nicht mehr für Full HD auf vollen Details zu brauchen. Da sind die NV 770er AMD 280/280X und bald kommend 285 sinnvoller
• Prozessor (AMD): FX-6300 mies - einfach Leistungstechnisch nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit
• Mainboard (AMD): Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 unterirdisch
• CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella ohne Mehrwert zum boxed Kühler
• Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport (2 × 4 GiByte, DDR3-1600, CL9 @ 1,50 Volt) ok
• Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E9 450W ok
• SSD: Crucial MX100 128 GByte M500 ist billiger und gleich gut
• HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1 TByte ok


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2014)

Joa, das wir für einen Gaming-PC keinen FX-6300 empfehlen hat einen Grund, nämlich genau diesen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandra86 (29. August 2014)

Das ist ja einfach nur Hammer was die dann so empfehlen, ich glaube die sollten jetzt mal ganz schnell die Schulbank drücken und bei euch umgehend den fachlichen Horizont erweitern.
Ne mal Ernst aber des wäre doch dann Verarsche am Kunden ich könnt mir ja schon vorstellen das das System liefe aber der Kunde drückt doch Kohle für was eigentlich?
Das die einem dann Sachen nennen, die alt gruselig und am Kunden vorbei entwickelt werden/worden sind?

Ne ne das zeigt einem doch ganz deutlich wo einem geholfen wird nämlich genau hier dann.


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Kleiner Einwand und Hallo alle miteinander (huhu Rosi)
Auf Full HD sind die Unterschiede kaum vorhanden Battlefield 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > Benchmarks: CPU Performance - TechSpot
Spielst du mit einer Auflösung von nur 1280x720?
Sry habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.
Such einfach mal nach Full HD Resultaten.


----------



## IluBabe (29. August 2014)

Leandra86;6743795Ne mal Ernst aber des wäre doch dann Verarsche am Kunden ich könnt mir ja schon vorstellen das das System liefe aber der Kunde drückt doch Kohle für was eigentlich?
Das die einem dann Sachen nennen schrieb:
			
		

> Tja zu der Zeit als der FX6300 auf den Markt kam war er auch nicht so schlecht. Und absehbar, dass die Architektur von AM3 nun bald inst 3te Jahr geprügelt wird konnte damals auch niemand. - Das es heute noch empfohlen wird, ist einfach reibach machen an Ahnungslosen. Und die meisten werden es nicht mitbekommen, weil sie ggf schon ein 6-7 Jahre altes System haben und sich dennoch ein Leistungssprung ergibt. Nur fällt der im P/L halt mies aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2014)

Und das wie viel fache kostet der Xeon oder der i7?
Kann eine Übertaktung nicht ggf den Abstand zum Xeon weiter reduzieren?
Nimmst mir doch nicht den Wind aus den Segeln, ich habe nur dazu geraten, lieber Full HD Resultate sich anzuschauen.
Hier mal watchdogs Watch Dogs Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > CPU Performance - TechSpot
Für WOW muss der dem FX halt die Sporen geben.
Natürlich ist die Intel CPU besser alles in allem, kostet aber dementsprechend.


----------



## NuVirus (29. August 2014)

In recht aktuellen Spielen die von vielen Kernen profitieren ist der FX 6300 mit OC für den Preis gut brauchbar aber für Wow das in Raids idr. nicht von der Grafik limitiert wird ist eine Intel CPU die einzige gute Lösung. 

Sonst hat ilu Ja alles geschrieben, Ich würde einfach die günstige 750Ti nehmen und wenn die FPS in der offenen Welt zu schlecht sind mit dem Addon kann man entweder Details reduzieren oder eine stärkere Karte kaufen, die 750Ti sollte sich Auch noch einigermaßen verkaufen können nach dem Addon da Ja aktuelle Architektur aber normal sollte die Ja reichen.


----------



## IluBabe (29. August 2014)

Der FX holt ja nur unwesentlich auf. Vergl. Cinebench im OC: Es ist zwar beim Mehrkern schon einiges drin, aber dafür gibts halt noch nicht genug Spiele bzw weicht das auch von den Zielen des TE ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht halt ne Steigerung um 1/3. Allerdings ist für Wow halt SC2 interessant, da die Hauptlast auf dem Ersten Kern steckt. und da würde selbst ein I5 vorm FXer stehen. Mal davon ab, das ein FX6300 auf 4,7GHz zu bekommen jetzt auch nicht jeder anstandslos mitmacht (Prozessoren sind halt Unikate). mMn hat der FX 6300 keine Berechtigung mehr in einem aktuell zusammengestellten System. Bei nem Fx8320 mit OC könnte man noch drüber reden je nach Einsatzgebiet, aber die Stressfreiere Lösung wäre da eh der Xeon.


----------



## Leandra86 (2. September 2014)

Hey Leute,
es dauert nicht mehr lange und ich werde die Teile bestellen. Im Moment ruht es noch aus Zeitgründen beruflicher Natur.
Was ich mich aber frage ist, wenn ich jetzt mein Wunschgehäuse kaufe, muss ich dann auch zwangsläufig neue Lüfter fürs Gehäuse mitbestellen?
Ich möchte schon das das System leise läuft aber genug Durchzug herrscht im Inneren.
Reicht es da aus die Gehäuselüfter über das Mainboard regeln zu lassen?
Quasi genau so wie ich den Brocken Eco auch darüber regeln lassen möchte? Bedarf es da besonderer Einstellungen dann?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. September 2014)

Welches wäre denn jetzt dein Wunschgehäuse ?

Der Brocken ECO wird sowieso automatisch über´s Board geregelt, keine besonderen Einstellungen.
Den kannst Du im Bios noch auf "silent" stellen, oder auf "normal" etc...


----------



## Leandra86 (2. September 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Update gemacht ich bleibe im Budget oder auch leicht darunter wenn man mal die Versandkosten aussen vor lässt.

Dann würde meine Wunschliste nun eigentlich jetzt so aussehen. Änderungsvorschläge sind mir natürlich immer gerne willkommen das wisst ihr ja.

Aber im Hinblick auf WoW+Addons und Raid und Rush und Hau drauf denke ich wird die GTX von MSI wohl reichen.

Wobei ich auch was von einer Asus 750 Strix gelesen habe die sogar die Lüfter anhält und erst bei einer bestimmten Temperatur anläuft.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cf9d69eb392c07b8a41c44a64de3f28450fc2c9208

Ich habe mir gedacht ich nehme die 2 TB Seagate Platte, es gibt wohl auch grössere aber ich weiss nicht ob es da Probleme machen könnte irgendwie beim Aufspielen 
oder kann ich bedenkenlos auch zu einer 3 TB grossen Platte greifen?

Wenn dann würde es so aussehen...

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e0cf90ef238b991a174e48c83b56db90fa69eea0a7

Und ich kann alles bei mindfactory.e bestellen über das Midnightshopping dann spare ich noch Versandkosten.
Also wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwo was einsparen kann oder was raus soll dann bitte, ihr habt alle Zeit der Welt noch und ich mache das?
Hat das Bitfenix auch 2 Lüfter bereits eingebaut?
Im Prinzip brauche ich nur diese Teile und dann kann es auch wenn die da sind ans Einbauen gehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus 

Ich würde bei der 2 TB Platte bleiben.

Für die Front vom Neos solltest Du noch einen 120mm Luffi mitbestellen : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L), Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm (UCTB12P), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0 | Geizhals Deutschland
Das hat ab Werk nur hinten einen verbaut.

Und jepp, den kannst Du so wie der Warenkorb ist zusammenschrauben


----------



## Leandra86 (2. September 2014)

Hey cool und ich werde dann berichten und Bilder einstellen wenn ich das Windows 7 drauf gekloppt habe.

Gibts noch ne Meinung über ne sinnvolle Aufteilung der HDD?

Etwa so wie ich es mir vorstelle?

C: 200 GB System
D:1000 GB Spiele
E: Rest eben für persönliche Daten


----------



## Rosigatton (2. September 2014)

200Gb für´s System sind viel zuviel.

80GB sollten dicke reichen, da gehen dann auch noch Programme drauf, Office etc....

Den Rest wie Du meinst.


----------

